# Para sight dovetails



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Para LTC that I would like to put a fiber optic front and adjustable rear sight on. Few of the sight makers list them for my Para, can anyone with experience recommend a manufacturer, or, can anyone list another make of weapon that uses the same dovetail cut?

My Midway catalog lists a EGW sight for a Para cut, but a trip to their website only makes reference to a standard dovetail cut of .70 x .330.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Dawson Precision will have the front sight, you'll probably have to have the rear cut milled.

My first CALL would be to Brownells, their techs are pretty darn helpful in finding this stuff out.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------

